# how can you tell if your rat is BLIND?



## aang

Hey guys!
I recently adopted a little cream hooded rattie with red eyes.
He seems really sweet and gentle, and likes to cuddle and climb all over me.
He's very skittish and shy, but has warmed up to me.

Anyways, how can you tell if your rat is blind?
I have a feeling he is, because when I move my hands around his face, he doesn't run off or even seem to notice.
Sometimes if I walk up to the cage he doesn't notice me, but if I make a sound he jumps and runs over to the front of the cage and starts sniffing.
The other day I was watching him, and noticed that when he ran up to his water bottle, he had to feel around the bars with his hands to find it.
I'm kind of concerned because I just got my first rat at the beginning of this month, and barely know what I'm doing (although I am a fast learner!).
I just want to make sure I can do the best I can for him!!
So if anyone has encountered a blind rat before, or something like this, please help me check to see if he's blind, and give me pointers!

Thank you!


----------



## CarolineRose

Rats have poor vision in general especially those with red or pink eyes, they rely on their ears and nose for most everything. So even if your rattie is blind or visually impaired he should still be able to function perfectly well.
He will quickly memorize where everything is in his cage and even if you switch it up, it makes figuring it all out a lot more fun  Granted with being blind he may have some difficulties reading other rats, but as long as he and his cage mates get along there shouldn't be a problem.

These might seem rather obvious but I thought I'd say them anyway. Begin speaking softly to him as you approach the cage to let him know your coming and always let him hear and smell you before you touch him. Never make any sudden movements or noises while holding him (this goes for all rats, but especially for disabled rats.) Keep calm and be confident while holding him to make him feel secure and safe.

Here are some links about blindness in rats:
What do rats see?
Another forum discussion
Testing for blindness
Go all the way to the bottom of this page and I mean the very bottom

Remember the important thing is not that he had to feel for the water bottle, it's that he found it! Let him be a normal rat  Good luck!


----------



## aang

Thank you so much! I appreciate the links!


----------

